

Ask HN: What was that tool to install bunch of core windows programs? - Justsignedup

I remember seeing a tool here a couple years back to install windows programs (firefox, codecs, etc) with a one-click installer. Happens that I just re-installed windows.<p>And I don't have it bookmakred. Nor do I remember the name. Anyone bookmarked it?
======
bockris
<http://ninite.com> is one

~~~
ig1
They have the worst name ever, no-one ever remembers what they're called.

~~~
Justsignedup
Agreed, tagged it with windows so it's at least searchable.

------
jlengrand
<http://chocolatey.org/> is another one, with scripting capabilities.

It is a sort of synaptic for windows.

------
Throwadev
Sounds like Chocolatey. Touted as "apt-get for Windows"

